# C++ calculate room area



## mls49 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a real beginner at C++, I have to write and equation to calculate the area of a room and area of a wall without two windows and a door! Ouch, I don't know where to begin.

Please help!


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm guessing its a school project, but I'll give you a starting point. I don't actually know C++ ( only some C and Java) but i'll give you an idea on what you'll need to do.

Depending what information you are going to be inputting into the program it should be fairly simple. For room area you need the length of the room and the width and just multiply them, only problem is if its an irregular room which you'd have to look up how to calculate different shapes' areas. For the wall area just calculate the area of the wall (length x height) and subtract the area of each door and window and you'll have the area of the wall.

So you'll need a few inputs for the dimensions of the rooms and the walls and door and windows. Do the calculations I described and output the final answers.


----------



## mls49 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the starting point.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

First of all you will need to create a set of equations. After this you will need to create pseudo code, which you can use to make your program.


----------

